# Have you ever gotten a number from one of your passengers?



## kon (Mar 17, 2016)

It's a risky road. If you are attracted to your passenger and have a good conversation, do you ever ask for the number? If they say no, they could likely report you to Uber and will most likely be deactivated. Anyone have any stories on this?


----------



## chopstick (Aug 3, 2016)

There have been a few times where I had truly exceptional conversation and really wanted to ask for a number.

But I didn't ask for their numbers. This only happened 2 or 3 times.

Honestly, I regret not asking. Some of these people could have made for some amazing connections.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Let them offer you the number. If you ask for the number and they decline, you could have:

A. no number
B. de-activation
C. A pee-yo-ed passenger.

If the customer does not offer you the number, the only thing that you have is no number.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

If you must, you can give the pax your number under the auspices of scheduling an uber ride in the future.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

I gave a hot girl my number and email once with her parents in the car, I was driving them back home after a bulls game and we were having a pleasant conversation, I found out the company she works for was hiring and I was looking for a job at the time, long story short she actually emailed me (regarding the job opening) but i didn't take it.


----------



## Who35 (Nov 19, 2015)

I had a lady give me her number under the pretense that she wanted a "good rider" to bring her home. Funny thing is this, she didn't even call me at the end of the night. She called the next day, hung over and asked if I was married. LOL

Its a weird thing but I think the open people who have posted on this thread are right, let her initiate the exchange of numbers.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

I pretty much agree that is a precarious line and you are far better off taking the professional route. All it takes is one passenger in the wrong mood to report you and you're done. I had a girl the other night - super attractive, outgoing and friendly and a tad flirty. That was just her personality though. I thanked her for the interesting conversation, smiled, ended the trip and moved on.

It is a strange dynamic because guys are typically expected to be the aggressors and ask for digits; I agree with all the others in that I will give her my number *only* if she asks and I am interested. I'm not interested in perpetuating the "creepy, lacivious Uber driver" stereotype.

If you are having an amazing conversation and truly think there is a connection, just be clever about it. Don't be so naked in your purpose. For example, if you are talking about hiking, say, " Hey, I just went to this beautiful spot last week and posted some great pictures on my Instagram. You should totally check them out!" If she agrees, give her your Instagram (or even a secondary one with second-hand pictures to make your life look super interesting if you want to be a sleazy player, lol). Then she can get a snapshot of who you are and if she contacts you through the app, bingo, you've now got your in. No need to give out _your_ number to some random either.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

My pax love me. Most give me the number 1 with their middle finger. Letting me know I'm #1 with them.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Print up business cards with your referral code and an extra phone number generated by an app. Perfectly legitimate to give your referral code to passengers, Uber wants us to do it. Use it for business or pleasure as desired.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

I had two paxs, at different times, that I would have liked a phone number, but didn’t have the nerve to ask.
One was a nude dancer I picked up at a gentlemen's club. (No, she wasn't nude when I picked her up).
The other was a very attractive working girl.
Oh well, lost opportunities.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Dont ask but if they ask you, its good. Some drivers cant tell the difference between flirty passengers friendly passengers and actually interested passengers.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

I've heard of passengers leaving their numbers in the comments section of drivers they were attracted to


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

kon said:


> It's a risky road. If you are attracted to your passenger and have a good conversation, do you ever ask for the number? If they say no, they could likely report you to Uber and will most likely be deactivated. Anyone have any stories on this?


Keep your eyes on the road and even when you talk to them, don't look at them. You don't want to be a news story.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

If a girl is asking if your single, have kids, and other ridiculously personal questions; She's interested.

Also, if she's really into you, watch out. Pax can keep blowing up your phone after drop-off when you're with other pax.


----------

